# breadboard ends on plywood top



## StDane (Feb 12, 2016)

I am wanting to make a table top with veneered plywood surrounded on all four sides by a 4" band of maple. Do I need to do the full breadboard treatment with plywood, as in mortise/tenon/pegs for the ends. Can I just glue them up (probably with biscuits)? Should probably not glue the intersections of the end and side boards. Otherwise, what have folks done tried, along these lines?

The attached photo is what I want to replicate. The center in photo is a single piece of walnut, so obviously I did the full treatment. Subsequent tops will be plywood/veneer for a figured finish.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, plywood is stable you can just glue it up.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Edge gluing a breadboard end to plywood is not going to be strong enough for a table in the long run.

Unless you want the look you don't need pins you can glue the whole tenon no movement issues with ply.


----------



## StDane (Feb 12, 2016)

So you're saying make a tenon, but glue it all up-don't worry about movement? That actually seems sensible.Would biscuits do okay. I have not used them much, do they impart a little more strength, or do they just help keep things lined up?


----------

